# Pontiac



## Dany (Apr 27, 2016)

During the 40's and 50's, in France, the "Pontiac" brand was mainly known as the name of a camera maker (and not those of a range of cars).
During and immediately after the WWII, Pontiac produced different cameras. Models were not covered with leatherette (unavailable at the time) but made of strong aluminum alloy called "Hydronalium". Bodies parts had surfaces with granular aspect and were often painted black to imitate leather.
A range of such cameras were folders named "Bloc Métal" to highlight the robustness and rigidity of the metal bodies.
The model names of these folders were terminated by numbers (41 and 45) to indicate the year of release of the production.
The "Bloc Métal 145" produced from 1946 to 1954 is an exception to this rule. Very rare, even in France, It was the top of the range of the Pontiac folders.
it was covered with leather.
Uncovered parts are nicely polished aluminum. The shutter is a Compur Rapid "License Française " (French License) . The lens is a beautiful Berthiot Flor 1:4.5 treated blue.
In my opinion, This item is one of the best folder ever produced in France.
It is presented here with a Watameter II additional rangefinder.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 27, 2016)

Very handsome camera.


----------



## Dany (Apr 27, 2016)

I am happy you appreciate.
This is an other Pontiac from my collection. A "Super Lynx 1"
(Painted aluminum body) Page 797 of the McKeown


----------



## table1349 (Apr 27, 2016)

Very nice.  I am curious, since I know nothing of that camera, what size film does it use?


----------



## Dany (Apr 27, 2016)

The Super Lynx 1, produced between 1948 and 1951, is a 24x36 mm format (to be loaded with 135 type film to produce 36 images)
The Bloc Metal 145 was a 6x9 cm using type 620 spools


----------



## table1349 (Apr 27, 2016)

Okay,  Now I wan the Super Lynx.  I love range finders.


----------



## timor (Apr 27, 2016)

Beauties. 
Did you try this cameras ? They look like functional gear.


----------



## Dany (Apr 27, 2016)

As you may know, during years after the end of WW2, a lot of materials were almost not available to French manufacturers. For example, lot of French camera bellows produced during this period were made with fabric instead of leather.
For the same reason, the material used for the focal plane shutter curtains of the Super Lynx was not high quality and often rip when used to intensively.
This is why I have chosen to not use it
(The Super Lynx has no rangefinder)


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 27, 2016)

Beautiful. I haven't heard of the Pontiac but I have heard of Berthiot - nice! Too bad the shutter's too fragile for these to be usable, but they're wonderful for display.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 27, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Okay,  Now I wan the Super Lynx.  I love range finders.


Doesn't look like it has a rangefinder looks more like a viewfinder for framing and scale focus

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dany (Apr 28, 2016)

To finish with Pontiac, I would like to show you one of the Baby Lynx of my collection. A 35 mm camera released in 1950.
The item I present hereunder is particular compared to the other versions of Baby Lynx in my collection.
In 1951, The company had important financial problems and decided to migrate from Paris to Casablanca (Morocco) .
Some rare cameras were produced in Casablanca and I had the chance to find one in a yard sale.

Pontiac models were probably the only camera manufactured in Africa


----------



## timor (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice looking camera.


----------

